# Apple Cider



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Nothing says Halloween like apple cider. However have you seen the price of apple cider! In my area a gal is like $6, I think that is way too much. I know we will hear about how hot the summer was and how the apples are not as plentiful. How the price of gas is so much etc. Those things might might be true, but what a damper on Halloween! Sorry if i am rambling here, but I saw the price and thought of Halloween and how much I love apple cider... it got me right in the heart!! ( like a steak !) 
Sorry if this is not in the right spot but like I said nothing says Halloween like apple cider.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed this _last_ year. Out in Oregon, farmers are sweating there aren't enough climbers to pull apples this year and they have a bumper crop. Ironic in that while the midwest burned, apples rotted on the branch. Go figger.

BTW ... my current fave apple? Jonagold_!_ Perfect all around.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Saturday8pm said:


> Yeah, I noticed this _last_ year. Out in Oregon, farmers are sweating there aren't enough climbers to pull apples this year and they have a bumper crop. Ironic in that while the midwest burned, apples rotted on the branch. Go figger.
> 
> BTW ... my current fave apple? Jonagold_!_ Perfect all around.


Well living in Oregon, I just bought a gallon container of Tree Top 100% Apple Cider for $3.98. Tree Top has a plant about 20 minutes north from where I live so it's probably processed locally. I also got a 3 liter container of Lancer's 100% Apple Cider for $2.98. Were I live there are apple orchards all over and I haven't heard of any farmers stating that they can't find pickers for the harvesting apples. I will ask my wife if she has heard anything like that since she works for the Oregon Dept. of Agriculture. I will keep you posted!


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

Troll Wizard said:


> Well living in Oregon, I just bought a gallon container of Tree Top 100% Apple Cider for $3.98. Tree Top has a plant about 20 minutes north from where I live so it's probably processed locally. I also got a 3 liter container of Lancer's 100% Apple Cider for $2.98. Were I live there are apple orchards all over and I haven't heard of any farmers stating that they can't find pickers for the harvesting apples. I will ask my wife if she has heard anything like that since she works for the Oregon Dept. of Agriculture. I will keep you posted!


Do you provide free shipping? J/k 
I love apple cider too! Im on the east coast (NC) and its definitely in the $5-6 range here.

My fave is honeycrisp. Tastes just like it sounds


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

I love, love, love hot spiced cider. I'll have to check the prices in the store now. :frownkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Trader Joe's sells a 64 ounce (half gallon) bottle of spiced cider for $2.99, so yep, in the same price range:

http://www.traderjoes.com/fearless-flyer/article.asp?article_id=204

That aside, it's worth it in cold and flu season, because nothing is a sore throat's better friend than a mug of hot apple cider.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

There's a city outside of LA called Oak Glen, which has been a local apple orchard for decades. You can locally produced/processed apple cider, the real deal, not the mass made stuff. The cider from Los Rios Ranchos is so fresh, you can almost taste the leaves...(in a good way, I promise!) They don't even pasteurize it, though most of the other local orchards do.

I buy a few gallons (at like, $8 a gallon or something). One for immediate consumption and one for freezing so I can have real cider in the middle of summer or something. 

I need some now...hot apple cider, fresh apple cider donuts, crisp clean mountain air...I need this!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hard Cider! MMMMM!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

silentskream said:


> Do you provide free shipping? J/k
> I love apple cider too! Im on the east coast (NC) and its definitely in the $5-6 range here.
> 
> My fave is honeycrisp. Tastes just like it sounds


So are you buying from local farmer's in your area maybe a farmer's market? Or are you getting it at your favorite grocery store? The local farmers around here where I live sell it for about 5 bucks depending on where you get it. But in the grocery stores I can get it on sale for the $2.98 and $3.98 prices that I stated earlier. But these are made from companies you know like Tree Top and Lancers and the like where they mass produce it. But I always get the !00% juice with no sugars added. :jol:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here in Michigan a gallon was $10. I paid it gladly and enjoyed my ice cold cider and three doughnuts. It is steep this year but I will not be denied my Apple Cider.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

kprimm said:


> Here in Michigan a gallon was $10. I paid it gladly and enjoyed my ice cold cider and three doughnuts. It is steep this year but I will not be denied my Apple Cider.


Agreed. To me, there is just a massive difference between the mass produced grocery store juice/cider, and the locally made and grown stuff with nothing extra added. I'm willing to pay for that difference once or twice a year.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

picked up a 1/2 gallon and a 6 pack of doughnuts a week ago, I didn't notice a price jump and they had TONS of apples. 

When my wife was pregnant with our first born, she had a terrible reaction to apples for the first 3-4 months. At this exact same time, I had an UNHOLY need for warm apple cider every night. Towards the end is when she finally told me every night, my addiction caused her to nearly lose her lunch!!

And I second the Honey Crisp apple being the best!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

There are a couple of farmers markets that are open year round where I live, and they sell Apple Cider Glazed donuts for $4.99 a dozen. We also have a chain store known as Roth's which also makes and sells Apple Cider Glazed donuts for about the same price from their bakery. They are great when you can get them just out of the oven! Yum!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

So not fair!! I so want Apple Cider Donuts! We had an Apple Barn in Nashville but the mall it was in was damaged in the flooding that we had 2 years ago. The mall has reopened but the Apple Barn didn't return. They had some of the best Donuts, Cider, Turnovers, and the list goes on. Didn't realize how much I missed it until reading this thread.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

I was at an orchard the last weekend in September & a half gallon of their cider was almost $7. Their trees really took a hit this spring with that late frost and they didn't even offer pick-your-own apples because there weren't any!! 

Needless to say, I supported them anyway & got my half gallon & half dozen donuts = addictive like crack!


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

JEEZ ... lookit some of them prices. Sad stuff ...


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

WOW I think I found a price to beat 'em all. At our local orchard, they want $24 and change for a gallon online. Dunno the in-store price. The apples were plentiful too. Think I'll pass.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

If you simmer the cider for about 6 hours, it reduces down into the most amazing syrup....add it to tea, baked goods, on pancakes...

it's about $6 a gallon at farm stores, $4 a gallon in supermarket.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I rank apple cider with real pumpkins and real Christmas trees; They are seasonal and special so you justify the cost. We won't get as much cider as we have i nthe past but we've already had two gallons and will get 2-3 more to carry us through Halloween. One of my yearly Halloween night traditons, after closing down the haunt forthe night, is to sit and relax watching scare movies with a tall cold cider and pizza. Mmmmm.....


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Don't know about cider and pizza, but pizza? Yeah, I will eat pizza anytime of the year, any day, any hour, any minute, any second, okay I guess I could try cider and pizza. Okay maybe a hard cider and pizza!!! Yeah I like that better!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Nov 4, 2010)

Well since I just dropped 40.00 on three pumpkins, 10 for a gallon of Mochigan cider sounds great. I miss that stuff.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Noooooo..pumpkins are $3.98 at walMart!! BIG ones!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

speaking of cider... on the first day of fall we had a fall celebration / fire / potluck thing over my next-door neighbor's house and she made some mulled cider out of apple juice and mulling spices she bought at the farmer's market... this was in a crock pot on low. As the evening wore on it seemed we all had forgotten about the cider and after everyone was nearly gone we rediscovered it and wound up staying up till 4am watching the fire and consuming it. This was probably due to the addition of "The Kraken" black spiced rum. It was soooooooooo good. Ridiculously good.


----------

